# Some useful guidelines for basic Astro Photography



## Aglet (Mar 18, 2017)

I ran across these articles today.

They are a nice summary on selecting optimum ISO and exposure settings for basic astro' shots.

Shows the difference between a typical Canon sensor and some others
includes a simple test method to determine optimal ISO for astrophotography for _your_ camera


www.lonelyspeck.com/how-to-find-the-best-iso-for-astrophotography-dynamic-range-and-noise/


a good guide for exposure settings for basic astro-photog is here:

www.lonelyspeck.com/milky-way-exposure-calculator/

some links to recommended lenses for Canon, Fuji and Nikon are on this page too.


and some very nice examples are included.


----------



## sanj (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## meywd (Mar 18, 2017)

yup, really helpful articles, specially in choosing a lens and post processing.


----------

